# 1968 4020 pto



## paulobie (Dec 29, 2013)

Have noticed that my pto has been slowing down when putting a load on it with the snow blower. Was just wondering if there is a reason for this? Like pump/clutch slipping not familiar with tractors much. Thx in advance.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Paul! Not familiar with that model but I'm assuming it has a two stage clutch ( one for the tractor and the second half of the pedal travel for the PTO) that is in need of adjustment or replacement.


----------



## Viper (Nov 28, 2012)

Is it a synchro range or power shift transmission? If its synchro than it my just be out of adjustment, on the other hand if its a power shift the clutch pack for the pro could have a packing leaking,the pto control valve be sticking or the main trans pump getting weak.


----------

